# Slitta di un'altra settimana la firma del preliminare.



## admin (10 Luglio 2016)

Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, la firma sul contratto preliminare slitterà nuovamente. Inizialmente prevista per martedì 12 luglio, slitterà alla settimana successiva.

Sempre secondo Di Marzio, non ci sono comunque problemi. 

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.

Festa (Il Sole 24 Ore): Il contratto è pronto, *manca solamente la firma di Fininvest che avverrà molto probabilmente il giorno giovedì 14 luglio, a patto che non sopraggiungano problemi logistici legati al fatto che si debbano incastrare perfettamente le agende delle due parti in gioco* (Berlusconi da una parte, Galatioto e il rappresentante dei cinesi dall'altra). Probabile conferenza stampa al momento della firma. Pronti 100 milioni di liquidità, poi 400 milioni per le campagne acquisti dei prossimi anni e 400 milioni per la costruzione del nuovo stadio. Nel frattempo ogni decisione tecnica è stata comunque avallata dalla Cordata Cinese, in primis Montella. Come obiettivo c'è il rafforzamento degli introiti commerciali tramite l'espansione del Brand in Asia.

Montanari: la firma slitta al 19 luglio. Difficile far coincidere le agende di tutti.

*ANSA*: Prosegue la trattativa Fininvest-cordata rappresentata da Galitoto per l'80% del Milan. Per definire gli ultimi dettagli, potrebbe essere necessario una ulteriore proroga rispetto al termine dell'esclusiva fissato al 15 luglio.


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2016)

E ti pareva...


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (10 Luglio 2016)

Non é possibile. .....


----------



## malos (10 Luglio 2016)

Ma basta Cristo Santo ci fanno penare per qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2016)

Pazzesco, ti spingono davvero al limite.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Luglio 2016)

Non mi esprimo per non essere bannato.

Dico solo una cosa: buffoni.


----------



## CasciavitMilan (10 Luglio 2016)

Riescono a fare vacillare anche il più ottimista.
E meno male che avrebbero fatto il più presto possibile per non pregiudicare la stagione alle porte.
Se, come si è detto, il mercato resta fermo fino alla firma del preliminare, stiamo freschi.....


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2016)

Sto male.


----------



## fra29 (10 Luglio 2016)

Ora,parte la tiritera..
1. Campopiano che dice "non m risulta"
2. Campopiano che dice "prima di scrivere mi informo, non sembra comunque"
3. Campopiano che conferma ma #tuttoprocede"

Un eventuale rinvio non so davvero più come interpretarlo. Un conto dal 12 al 13-14, un altro se slitta dell'ennesima settimana (che ,Atari non sarà nemmeno l'ultima)
Lo,scorso anno si saltava di mese in mese, qua di giorno o al massimo settimane, ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso. Una firma Godot..


----------



## Blu71 (10 Luglio 2016)

Ridicoli.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Luglio 2016)

CasciavitMilan ha scritto:


> Riescono a fare vacillare anche il più ottimista.
> E meno male che avrebbero fatto il più presto possibile per non pregiudicare la stagione alle porte.
> Se, come si è detto, il mercato resta fermo fino alla firma del preliminare, stiamo freschi.....



Non credere a quei mafiosi.

Insultatemi ma vedrete che salterà tutto perché Silvio "sposerà" l'idea Bee...mamma mamma pena


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2016)

Sarà davvero colpa delle dita rotta del Berlusca


----------



## marcokaka (10 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> ora,parte la tiritera..
> 1. Campopiano che dice "non m risulta"
> 2. Campopiano che dice "prima di scrivere mi informo, non sembra comunque"
> *3. Campopiano che conferma ma #tuttoprocede"*
> ...



ahahahahahahaha


----------



## CasciavitMilan (10 Luglio 2016)

Che poi una cosa davvero mi sfugge.
Ma se sono tutti d'accordo e problemi non ce ne sono mai, allora perchè questi continui rinvii?
Io capisco che la trattativa è complicata, si vende il Milan, non una casa, però è tantissimo che si va avanti a rinvii...

Altra cosa molto strana, ancora non si sa chi ci comprerebbe...mah.
Io sono stato ottimista fino ad oggi, ma molto ottimista vista la figura di Galatioto di mezzo, però adesso veramente inizio a vacillare.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Luglio 2016)

Si vabbè buonanotte.....


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2016)

Mi auguro che non c'entrino Mr Bean e la sua scuderia di marionette di qualcuno di famigghia...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Luglio 2016)

Farebbero prima a non menzionare alcuna data.


----------



## mabadi (10 Luglio 2016)

il 15 scade l'esclusiva non penso che la rispostino


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (10 Luglio 2016)

Quando manca poco alla firma del preliminare c'è sempre un rinvio. ... non ce la faccio più !!!


----------



## MissRossonera (10 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, la firma sul contratto preliminare slitterà nuovamente. Inizialmente prevista per martedì 12 luglio, slitterà alla settimana successiva.
> 
> Sempre secondo Di Marzio, non ci sono comunque problemi.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Pare una barzelletta,ma non fa ridere.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (10 Luglio 2016)

l'importante è che si firmi...della data non me ne frega nulla....e soprattutto che si inizii ad ufficializzare qualche colpo xkè sono stufo dei "si chiude nelle prossime ore" che poi durano settimane....


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, la firma sul contratto preliminare slitterà nuovamente. Inizialmente prevista per martedì 12 luglio, slitterà alla settimana successiva.
> 
> *Sempre secondo Di Marzio, non ci sono comunque problemi.
> *



Queste postille sono le parti più esilaranti, rimandano ormai da oltre un mese ma non ci sono mai problemi e #tuttoprocede. Evidentemente per dare il lieto evento aspettano solo che Giove entri in Bilancia e Venere in Ariete


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Luglio 2016)

A me che si firmi il 12 o il 20 poco mi cambia se intanto fanno mercato.


----------



## CasciavitMilan (10 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> A me che si firmi il 12 o il 20 poco mi cambia se intanto fanno mercato.



Sarei anche d'accordo, peccato che ci hanno detto che fino alla firma il mercato è bloccato.


----------



## Serginho (10 Luglio 2016)

CasciavitMilan ha scritto:


> Che poi una cosa davvero mi sfugge.
> Ma se sono tutti d'accordo e problemi non ce ne sono mai, allora perchè questi continui rinvii?
> Io capisco che la trattativa è complicata, si vende il Milan, non una casa, però è tantissimo che si va avanti a rinvii...
> 
> ...



Se ci fai caso, ne' Galatioto ne' fininvest hanno mai parlato di date precise. Gli ultimatum e i rinvii li danno solo i giornalisti. Se la suonano e se la cantano da soli


----------



## Andre96 (10 Luglio 2016)

Non capisco solo cosa faccia Galatioto a Milano, avesse ragione Di Marzio ho i miei dubbi che Galatioto rimanga per così tanto tempo...


----------



## Fedeshi (10 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> l'importante è che si firmi...della data non me ne frega nulla....e soprattutto che si inizii ad ufficializzare qualche colpo xkè sono stufo dei "si chiude nelle prossime ore" che poi durano settimane....





Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> A me che si firmi il 12 o il 20 poco mi cambia se intanto fanno mercato.





CasciavitMilan ha scritto:


> Sarei anche d'accordo, peccato che ci hanno detto che fino alla firma il mercato è bloccato.


Esatto,se il mercato non fosse bloccato di quando si firma fregherebbe poco o nulla,l'impazienza di molti é dovuta proprio a questo aspetto più che alla firma in se.


----------



## Tobi (10 Luglio 2016)

vergognatevi... abbiamo capito che con questa storia non faranno mercato... complimenti ma ormai non ci caschiamo piu


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Luglio 2016)

"Non ci sono comunque problemi" solo che non possiamo prendere nessuno senza prima vendere i nostri fenomeni.. nel frattempo gli altri si fregano con meno, cosi non c'e serietà e mi sembra normale ogni giocatore preferisca andare altrove.


----------



## Doctore (10 Luglio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Se ci fai caso, ne' Galatioto ne' fininvest hanno mai parlato di date precise. Gli ultimatum e i rinvii li danno solo i giornalisti. Se la suonano e se la cantano da soli



.


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2016)

*Campopiano:"Per il momento non mi risultano rinvii".*


----------



## Andre96 (10 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano:"Per il momento non mi risultano rinvii".*



Sicuramente sarà così, se non gli risultano fa bene a dirlo. Poi se si adeguerà chissenefrega ma almeno è sincero e aspetta conferme prima di sparare notizie a caso...
Comunque non per dire eh, ma la data del 12 è stata una sparata di Sky il giorno in cui Berlusconi è uscito dall'ospedale...mica di fonti ufficiali.


----------



## Crox93 (10 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ora,parte la tiritera..
> 1. Campopiano che dice "non m risulta"
> 2. Campopiano che dice "prima di scrivere mi informo, non sembra comunque"
> 3. Campopiano che conferma ma #tuttoprocede"





Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano:"Per il momento non mi risultano rinvii".*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Luglio 2016)

Non ci credo, dai... non ci credo!


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Luglio 2016)

Secondo me lo slittamento sarà di qualche giorno 

Tipo dal 12 al 14 /15 come ipotizza pasquale


----------



## Casnop (10 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, la firma sul contratto preliminare slitterà nuovamente. Inizialmente prevista per martedì 12 luglio, slitterà alla settimana successiva.
> 
> Sempre secondo Di Marzio, non ci sono comunque problemi.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Scommetterei qualche centesimo che si attendono le autorizzazioni allo sblocco di valuta da Pechino per finanziamenti immediati pre-closing. Ma proprio qualche centesimo, eh.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano:"Per il momento non mi risultano rinvii".*



Identico tweet prima del penultimo rinvio.

Domani sicuramente dirà che ci sarà il rinvio ma tutto procede.

Se dovesse esserci veramente questo rinvio, è chiaro che è tutta una presa in giro...


----------



## Sheva my Hero (10 Luglio 2016)

Ormai la puzza è diventata fortissima... La sentite la puzza di teatrino per non fare mercato?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ora,parte la tiritera..
> 1. Campopiano che dice "non m risulta"
> 2. Campopiano che dice "prima di scrivere mi informo, non sembra comunque"
> 3. Campopiano che conferma ma #tuttoprocede"
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano:"Per il momento non mi risultano rinvii".*



Decedo.

Non so voi ma ho perso del tutto interesse per questa faccenda, se si conclude bene, altrimenti amen, altro anno senza la minima passione per el principito sosa e capitan mortoviscido


----------



## Coripra (10 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Identico tweet prima del penultimo rinvio.
> 
> Domani sicuramente dirà che ci sarà il rinvio ma tutto procede.
> 
> Se dovesse esserci veramente questo rinvio, è chiaro che è tutta una presa in giro...



Scusa, Roger, ma questa stessa frase la dici ad ogni rinvio: allora O era già una presa in giro al primo rinvio O non credi a quanto affermi ogni volta.

Comunque mi è venuto l'ennesimo coccolone stamattina alla lettura della news.


----------



## robs91 (10 Luglio 2016)

E bravi i due delinquenti che continuano a prendere in giro i tifosi con la complicità dell'italoamericano,che sara' stato,evidentemente,pagato bene. Comunque facessero quello che vogliono,io a sta farsa non ci credo più.


----------



## danykz (10 Luglio 2016)

Non ci sarà alcun slittamento, Deadline il 15 luglio!! Non ascoltate sti qui!


----------



## Edric (10 Luglio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Se ci fai caso, ne' Galatioto ne' fininvest hanno mai parlato di date precise. Gli ultimatum e i rinvii li danno solo i giornalisti. *Se la suonano e se la cantano da soli*



Proprio così e, va detto, grazie anche all'aiuto di chi continua ad andar dietro a queste "fonti".


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, la firma sul contratto preliminare slitterà nuovamente. Inizialmente prevista per martedì 12 luglio, slitterà alla settimana successiva.
> 
> Sempre secondo Di Marzio, non ci sono comunque problemi.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Beh dai ma non fanno prima a sto punto a firmare il closing?  possibile che ogni volta c'è uno slittamento ma dai.


----------



## wfiesso (10 Luglio 2016)

Nessun problema, finché non firmano noi non ci a boni amo ne allo stadio ne a Premium (sky manco la considero e non dovrebbe farlo nessun sano di mente) ergo : no firma no.abbonati di ogni sorte ... é semplice... tanto il mercato é andato, l'hanno detto dall'inizio che non sarebbe stato coi botti


----------



## Djici (10 Luglio 2016)

Ma sparatevi...


----------



## danjr (10 Luglio 2016)

Ma di cosa vi preoccupate? Tanto tutto procede! Campopiano è l'Eraclito del XXI secolo... Panta rei


----------



## Coripra (10 Luglio 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa vi preoccupate? Tanto tutto procede! Campopiano è l'Eraclito del XI secolo... Pianta rei



Mi chiedo cosa c'entri un filosofo con un giornalista... e poi non sapevo fossimo nell'XI secolo.... ah, dimenticavo: "Panta rei"... , non pianta rei


----------



## Hellscream (10 Luglio 2016)

Consiglierò questo topic a chiunque abbia bisogno di farsi una risata, dato che ormai questa storia è una barzelletta.


----------



## fra29 (10 Luglio 2016)

Pazzesco... Costretti a coprirci di ridicolo per ogni cosa.
Esser milanisti è ormai un atto di fede.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (10 Luglio 2016)

Ma dai?


----------



## Dany20 (10 Luglio 2016)

Berlusconi si è rotto le dita.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (10 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ora,parte la tiritera..
> 1. Campopiano che dice "non m risulta"
> 2. Campopiano che dice "prima di scrivere mi informo, non sembra comunque"
> 3. Campopiano che conferma ma #tuttoprocede"
> ...



Nostradamus, sei tu?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Luglio 2016)

Mah, aspettiamo e vediamo.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, la firma sul contratto preliminare slitterà nuovamente. Inizialmente prevista per martedì 12 luglio, slitterà alla settimana successiva.
> 
> Sempre secondo Di Marzio, non ci sono comunque problemi.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Non penso vadano oltre il 15 luglio questa volta


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Luglio 2016)

Ma di marzio, rigurardo questa faccenda, quando mai ci ha preso?! Beh speriamo nemmeno questa volta!


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Luglio 2016)

E qualcuno poi si meraviglia che pjaca sia in dubbio tra noi e la juve???
Dobbiamo già ritenerci fortunati se ci considera visto le perplessità che ci circondano come nuvole fantozziane.
E questo discorso vale per pjaca come per ogni giocatore di spessore. I rinvii non fanno male, fanno malissimo. Mercato bloccato al 10 luglio???? Ci rendiamo conto che c'è un ritiro da portare avanti con amichevoli ormai alle porte???
Il mercato non può più aspettare, dei cavilli me ne frego, una squadra di calcio non è un'impresa normale.


----------



## wfiesso (10 Luglio 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa vi preoccupate? Tanto tutto procede! Campopiano è l'Eraclito del XI secolo... Pianta rei



Tu ascolta peppe, Laudisa, Bargiggia e vivi sereno


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Luglio 2016)

Con quei due non si può essere mai certi.. E quando si leggono ste cose la paura sale a livelli smisurati.. Che vogliono fare ? Vogliono fare passare un altro mercato così? Senza fare acquisti, con la scusa del cambio di proprietà ? No perché attualmente abbiamo vicino musacchio, zielinski, sosa(anche se è un cesso), pjaca(in Croazia lo danno vicino al Milan).. e però? Però non firma neanche una mosca... Che intenzioni hanno? Vogliono veramente prenderci ancora in giro?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non penso vadano oltre il 15 luglio questa volta


Quoto, c'è perfino Galatioto a Milano e da quel che ho capito non se ne andrà senza la firma del preliminare.
Secondo me la storia finirà in questa settimana, in una maniera o nell'altra.


----------



## Kaw (10 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, la firma sul contratto preliminare slitterà nuovamente. Inizialmente prevista per martedì 12 luglio, slitterà alla settimana successiva.
> 
> Sempre secondo Di Marzio, non ci sono comunque problemi.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Si era già parlato di un piccolo slittamento, infatti prima si parlava del 12, ma poi lo stesso Campopiano ha messo come termine il 15, che è la vera deadline. Mi sembra più una notizia di rimbalzo questa di Di Marzio.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Luglio 2016)

Galatioto è a Milano e non si muoverà finchè non si firma , quindi lasciate stare ste notizie che siamo alle firme imminenti. Ora che sia il 15-16 poco cambia . 

La cosa che mi preoccupa è, che fino ad ora di soldi non se ne sono visti , e se stessimo ai dettagli si potrebbe già iniziare a spendere ma a quanto pare siamo in attesa.


----------



## enrico100 (10 Luglio 2016)

*Festa (Il Sole 24 Ore): Il contratto è pronto, manca solamente la firma di Fininvest che avverrà molto probabilmente il giorno giovedì 14 luglio, a patto che non sopraggiungano problemi logistici legati al fatto che si debbano incastrare perfettamente le agende delle due parti in gioco (Berlusconi da una parte, Galatioto e il rappresentante dei cinesi dall'altra). Probabile conferenza stampa al momento della firma. Pronti 100 milioni di liquidità, poi 400 milioni per le campagne acquisti dei prossimi anni e 400 milioni per la costruzione del nuovo stadio. Nel frattempo ogni decisione tecnica è stata comunque avallata dalla Cordata Cinese, in primis Montella. Come obiettivo c'è il rafforzamento degli introiti commerciali tramite l'espansione del Brand in Asia. *


----------



## VonVittel (10 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> *Festa (Il Sole 24 Ore): Il contratto è pronto, manca solamente la firma di Fininvest che avverrà molto probabilmente il giorno giovedì 14 luglio, a patto che non sopraggiungano problemi logistici legati al fatto che si debbano incastrare perfettamente le agende delle due parti in gioco (Berlusconi da una parte, Galatioto e il rappresentante dei cinesi dall'altra). Probabile conferenza stampa al momento della firma. Pronti 100 milioni di liquidità, poi 400 milioni per le campagne acquisti dei prossimi anni e 400 milioni per la costruzione del nuovo stadio. Nel frattempo ogni decisione tecnica è stata comunque avallata dalla Cordata Cinese, in primis Montella. Come obiettivo c'è il rafforzamento degli introiti commerciali tramite l'espansione del Brand in Asia. *



Questa è la conferma che non dovete farvi prendere dal panico. Sky ha lanciato questa notizia per evitare figuracce, dal momento che secondo loro la firma c'era al MASSIMO il 12 luglio. Dunque semplicemente, per evitare nuovi rischi, si sono adeguati alle notizie sentite in giro e si sono limitati a parlare di rinvio di un'altra settimana. Perché 1 settimana e non 3-4 giorni (la scadenza è il 15)? Semplicemente perché hanno provato ad "anticipare" la data della firma rispetto a quanto riportato da altri giornalisti e hanno fallito. Quindi stavolta ci vanno cauti.

Preoccupiamoci se è Festa a parlare di rinvio piuttosto. Per ora per fortuna non dovrebbero esserci problemi di sorta


----------



## robs91 (10 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> *Festa (Il Sole 24 Ore): Il contratto è pronto, manca solamente la firma di Fininvest che avverrà molto probabilmente il giorno giovedì 14 luglio, a patto che non sopraggiungano problemi logistici legati al fatto che si debbano incastrare perfettamente le agende delle due parti in gioco (Berlusconi da una parte, Galatioto e il rappresentante dei cinesi dall'altra). Probabile conferenza stampa al momento della firma. Pronti 100 milioni di liquidità, poi 400 milioni per le campagne acquisti dei prossimi anni e 400 milioni per la costruzione del nuovo stadio. Nel frattempo ogni decisione tecnica è stata comunque avallata dalla Cordata Cinese, in primis Montella. Come obiettivo c'è il rafforzamento degli introiti commerciali tramite l'espansione del Brand in Asia. *



I problemi logistici
Anche 'sti giornalisti complici di questa buffonata sono sempre più spassosi.


----------



## ildemone85 (10 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> *Festa (Il Sole 24 Ore): Il contratto è pronto, manca solamente la firma di Fininvest che avverrà molto probabilmente il giorno giovedì 14 luglio, a patto che non sopraggiungano problemi logistici legati al fatto che si debbano incastrare perfettamente le agende delle due parti in gioco (Berlusconi da una parte, Galatioto e il rappresentante dei cinesi dall'altra). Probabile conferenza stampa al momento della firma. Pronti 100 milioni di liquidità, poi 400 milioni per le campagne acquisti dei prossimi anni e 400 milioni per la costruzione del nuovo stadio. Nel frattempo ogni decisione tecnica è stata comunque avallata dalla Cordata Cinese, in primis Montella. Come obiettivo c'è il rafforzamento degli introiti commerciali tramite l'espansione del Brand in Asia. *



probabile, probabilmente, se, problemi logistici.., ma è cosi difficile da parte di fininvest fare un comunicato dove spieghi il tutto?


----------



## Dapone (10 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> *Festa (Il Sole 24 Ore): Il contratto è pronto, manca solamente la firma di Fininvest che avverrà molto probabilmente il giorno giovedì 14 luglio, a patto che non sopraggiungano problemi logistici legati al fatto che si debbano incastrare perfettamente le agende delle due parti in gioco (Berlusconi da una parte, Galatioto e il rappresentante dei cinesi dall'altra). Probabile conferenza stampa al momento della firma. Pronti 100 milioni di liquidità, poi 400 milioni per le campagne acquisti dei prossimi anni e 400 milioni per la costruzione del nuovo stadio. Nel frattempo ogni decisione tecnica è stata comunque avallata dalla Cordata Cinese, in primis Montella. Come obiettivo c'è il rafforzamento degli introiti commerciali tramite l'espansione del Brand in Asia. *



"Guarda non so se ce la faccio a passare giovedì per la firma che devo andare in posta a prelevare"


----------



## Edric (10 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> I problemi logistici
> Anche 'sti giornalisti complici di questa buffonata sono sempre più spassosi.



Eh certo no... quelli che si sono, ampiamente, dimostrati come fonti *più attendibili* sono tacciati di essere "complici" di una "buffonata" mentre quelli che, a più riprese, han dimostrato quantomeno di non saper che pesci pigliare, cambiando versione ogni 2-3 (spesso con versioni completamente opposte poi) sono sempre presi come se fosse "oro colato".


----------



## Coripra (10 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> *Festa (Il Sole 24 Ore): Il contratto è pronto, manca solamente la firma di Fininvest che avverrà molto probabilmente il giorno giovedì 14 luglio, a patto che non sopraggiungano problemi logistici legati al fatto che si debbano incastrare perfettamente le agende delle due parti in gioco (Berlusconi da una parte, Galatioto e il rappresentante dei cinesi dall'altra). Probabile conferenza stampa al momento della firma. Pronti 100 milioni di liquidità, poi 400 milioni per le campagne acquisti dei prossimi anni e 400 milioni per la costruzione del nuovo stadio. Nel frattempo ogni decisione tecnica è stata comunque avallata dalla Cordata Cinese, in primis Montella. Come obiettivo c'è il rafforzamento degli introiti commerciali tramite l'espansione del Brand in Asia. *



So che alla stragrande maggioranza non gliene fregherà niente della parte sottolineata, (e li posso capire: pure i miei nervi sono al limite...con 'sto caldo, poi.., firmiamo e compriamo 'sti giocatori!).
Però, sempre se confermata, questa notizia della costruzione del nuovo stadio è una GRANDE notizia in ottica futura.
E, malgrado l'età, io guardo al futuro e spero di esser qui a tifare Milan ancora a lungo!


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> *Festa (Il Sole 24 Ore): Il contratto è pronto, manca solamente la firma di Fininvest che avverrà molto probabilmente il giorno giovedì 14 luglio, a patto che non sopraggiungano problemi logistici legati al fatto che si debbano incastrare perfettamente le agende delle due parti in gioco (Berlusconi da una parte, Galatioto e il rappresentante dei cinesi dall'altra). Probabile conferenza stampa al momento della firma. Pronti 100 milioni di liquidità, poi 400 milioni per le campagne acquisti dei prossimi anni e 400 milioni per la costruzione del nuovo stadio. Nel frattempo ogni decisione tecnica è stata comunque avallata dalla Cordata Cinese, in primis Montella. Come obiettivo c'è il rafforzamento degli introiti commerciali tramite l'espansione del Brand in Asia. *



Ahahahahahahah 

Lo slittamento


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> *Festa (Il Sole 24 Ore): Il contratto è pronto, manca solamente la firma di Fininvest che avverrà molto probabilmente il giorno giovedì 14 luglio, a patto che non sopraggiungano problemi logistici legati al fatto che si debbano incastrare perfettamente le agende delle due parti in gioco (Berlusconi da una parte, Galatioto e il rappresentante dei cinesi dall'altra). Probabile conferenza stampa al momento della firma. Pronti 100 milioni di liquidità, poi 400 milioni per le campagne acquisti dei prossimi anni e 400 milioni per la costruzione del nuovo stadio. Nel frattempo ogni decisione tecnica è stata comunque avallata dalla Cordata Cinese, in primis Montella. Come obiettivo c'è il rafforzamento degli introiti commerciali tramite l'espansione del Brand in Asia. *


400 milioni per lo stadio? Ma sarà almeno di 55mila posti per poter ospitare una finale di champions?


----------



## robs91 (10 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Eh certo no... quelli che si sono, ampiamente, dimostrati come fonti *più attendibili* sono tacciati di essere "complici" di una "buffonata" mentre quelli che, a più riprese, han dimostrato quantomeno di non saper che pesci pigliare, cambiando versione ogni 2-3 (spesso con versioni completamente opposte poi) sono sempre presi come se fosse "oro colato".


Fonti attendibili per quale motivo?E' da un mese che dicono che la firma del preliminare è imminente e puntualmente non succede nulla.Solo rinvii.Ma siamo ai dettagli eh.I dettagli più lunghi della storia,ma non vi preoccupate #tuttoprocede.


----------



## Nick (10 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Fonti attendibili per quale motivo?E' da un mese che dicono che la firma del preliminare è imminente e puntualmente non succede nulla.Solo rinvii.Ma siamo ai dettagli eh.I dettagli più lunghi della storia,ma non vi preoccupate #tuttoprocede.


Loro non devono dirti proprio niente, di solito le trattative per le società sono portate avanti in grande segreto e il rinvio delle firme per svariati motivi è molto frequente ma loro non vanno mica a dirlo.


----------



## robs91 (10 Luglio 2016)

Intanto leggetevi l'intervista di Bee alla Gazzetta.Tutto normale quello che sta accadendo,come no.


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Luglio 2016)

Comunque è importante che si parla di Conferenza stampa..


----------



## Edric (10 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Fonti attendibili per quale motivo?E' da un mese che dicono che la firma del preliminare è imminente e puntualmente non succede nulla.Solo rinvii.Ma siamo ai dettagli eh.I dettagli più lunghi della storia,ma non vi preoccupate #tuttoprocede.



Ancora con questa argomentazione ? Eddai... 

Le ragioni (evidenti) per cui quello che dici *non ha alcun senso* son state spiegate, a più riprese, in numerosi post (che puoi tranquillamente trovare andando a scorrere i vecchi post).

Ribadire *l'ovvio *è una perdita di tempo e finirebbe magari con l'innescare una discussione inutile... meglio evitare 

Comunque, se vuoi, resta tranquillamente dela tua "opinione" che sia tutta una buffonata e che esistano i giornalisti "complici", vedremo chi avrà avuto ragione poi


----------



## Edric (10 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Intanto leggetevi l'intervista di Bee alla Gazzetta.Tutto normale quello che sta accadendo,come no.



Certo tutto normale nell'ottica dei *tentativi disperati* di chi ancora crede di poter *remare contro* questa cessione per riconquistare un'improbabile voce in capitolo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Luglio 2016)

La cessione è fatta , Bee prova a mettersi in mezzo ma ormai è tutto fatto . La firma è una formalità state tranquilli.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> La cessione è fatta , Bee prova a mettersi in mezzo ma ormai è tutto fatto . La firma è una formalità state tranquilli.



Fino alla firma non bisogna essere affatto tranquilli. Con MR Bee cambiò idea in una notte ti vorrei ricordare. Il giorno prima aveva ceduto la maggioranza, dopo una notte la minoranza. Quindi con Berlusconi stare tranquilli è impossibile!


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Fino alla firma non bisogna essere affatto tranquilli. Con MR Bee cambiò idea in una notte ti vorrei ricordare. Il giorno prima aveva ceduto la maggioranza, dopo una notte la minoranza. Quindi con Berlusconi stare tranquilli è impossibile!



Esce dall'ospedale e fa quelle dichiarazioni e poi non vende 

Ma dai

Poi anche il gallo ha detto che fino al closing rimane e poi dopo non lo sa ancora

La cessione e' già fatta manca solo la firma


----------



## kakaoo1981 (10 Luglio 2016)

Ragazzi qui C è puzza di teatrino molto forte mannaia


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Luglio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Esce dall'ospedale e fa quelle dichiarazioni e poi non vende
> 
> Ma dai
> 
> ...



Mi sa che non conoscete il nano allora....andate a vedere le interviste pubbliche con Bee...
Detto questo io non dico non firmi, però occhio a queste certezze che poi a rimanerci di melma non ci vuole niente.


----------



## enrico100 (10 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> *Festa (Il Sole 24 Ore): Il contratto è pronto, manca solamente la firma di Fininvest che avverrà molto probabilmente il giorno giovedì 14 luglio, a patto che non sopraggiungano problemi logistici legati al fatto che si debbano incastrare perfettamente le agende delle due parti in gioco (Berlusconi da una parte, Galatioto e il rappresentante dei cinesi dall'altra). Probabile conferenza stampa al momento della firma. Pronti 100 milioni di liquidità, poi 400 milioni per le campagne acquisti dei prossimi anni e 400 milioni per la costruzione del nuovo stadio. Nel frattempo ogni decisione tecnica è stata comunque avallata dalla Cordata Cinese, in primis Montella. Come obiettivo c'è il rafforzamento degli introiti commerciali tramite l'espansione del Brand in Asia. *


.


----------



## Freddiedevil (10 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non conoscete il nano allora....andate a vedere le interviste pubbliche con Bee...
> Detto questo io non dico non firmi, però occhio a queste certezze che poi a rimanerci di melma non ci vuole niente.



Ma pensi che non sappia a cosa andrebbe incontro? La gente lo aspetterebbe coi forconi, altro che...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Luglio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Esce dall'ospedale e fa quelle dichiarazioni e poi non vende
> 
> Ma dai
> 
> ...


Sarà anche così.. Ma veramente stanno rimandando solo il preliminare in modo spropositato.. Cosa ci fa galatioto a Milano se Sky se ne esce fuori con, non la settimana che sta venendo ma, l'altra ancora? Non penso galatioto soggiornerà 10 mesi a Milano per chiudere..
Bah ho paura che qualcuno dentro fininvest la stia tirando per le lunghe.. Qualcosa che non va c'è..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Luglio 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Ma pensi che non sappia a cosa andrebbe incontro? La gente lo aspetterebbe coi forconi, altro che...


Quale gente ? Quella curva che appena gli passi la mazzetta è tutto a posto? Non faranno niente.. Dobbiamo essere noi, nel caso, ad organizzare qualcosa.. Ma qualcosa di vero


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Luglio 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Ma pensi che non sappia a cosa andrebbe incontro? La gente lo aspetterebbe coi forconi, altro che...



si vabbè ragazzi....ma davvero fate? quando promise Thiago ed Ibra rimangono certamente al Milan e dopo 3 giorni furono venduti, nessuno ha fatto niente. E tu pensi che non è in grado di fare una cosa simile? io dico solo di fare attenzione....Le uscite di Bee non sono un caso. Se poi vogliamo vedere solo le cose che ci convengono allora amen.


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (10 Luglio 2016)

Io non ho la minima idea di quanto costi fare uno stadio di proprietà , ma 400 milioni non mi sembrano tantissimo. Non vorrei essere pessimista ma alcune settimane fa in , un articolo di CalcioFinanza , si diceva che il dossier del nuovo stadio non era stato presentato dalla cordata cinese ai dirigenti Finivest. Probabilmente sarà una questione che verrà trattata più avanti.


----------



## Freddiedevil (10 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si vabbè ragazzi....ma davvero fate? quando promise Thiago ed Ibra rimangono certamente al Milan e dopo 3 giorni furono venduti, nessuno ha fatto niente. E tu pensi che non è in grado di fare una cosa simile? io dico solo di fare attenzione....Le uscite di Bee non sono un caso. Se poi vogliamo vedere solo le cose che ci convengono allora amen.



Non si è raggiunti questo grado di esasperazione però...troppi proclami, troppe certezze che vedrebbero sgretolarsi...io mi fido


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Sarà anche così.. Ma veramente stanno rimandando solo il preliminare in modo spropositato.. Cosa ci fa galatioto a Milano se Sky se ne esce fuori con, non la settimana che sta venendo ma, l'altra ancora? Non penso galatioto soggiornerà 10 mesi a Milano per chiudere..
> Bah ho paura che qualcuno dentro fininvest la stia tirando per le lunghe.. Qualcosa che non va c'è..



Ma di che si parla??

Festa ha detto si firma il 14

Campopiano fra il 13 e il15

Siccome Sky aveva detto il 12 ha dovuto per forza parlare di rinvio


----------



## Brain84 (10 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> *Festa (Il Sole 24 Ore): Il contratto è pronto, manca solamente la firma di Fininvest che avverrà molto probabilmente il giorno giovedì 14 luglio, a patto che non sopraggiungano problemi logistici legati al fatto che si debbano incastrare perfettamente le agende delle due parti in gioco (Berlusconi da una parte, Galatioto e il rappresentante dei cinesi dall'altra). Probabile conferenza stampa al momento della firma. Pronti 100 milioni di liquidità, poi 400 milioni per le campagne acquisti dei prossimi anni e 400 milioni per la costruzione del nuovo stadio. Nel frattempo ogni decisione tecnica è stata comunque avallata dalla Cordata Cinese, in primis Montella. Come obiettivo c'è il rafforzamento degli introiti commerciali tramite l'espansione del Brand in Asia. *



Bhe si sapeva che la firma sarebbe avvenuta tra il 12 e 15. Io mi fido di Festa, Campopiano e Montanari. Per me tutte le altre altre fonti sono fuffa e mi stupisco che molti utenti qui credano ancora a Sky


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Luglio 2016)

Forza lotta vincerai ha scritto:


> Io non ho la minima idea di quanto costi fare uno stadio di proprietà , ma 400 milioni non mi sembrano tantissimo. Non vorrei essere pessimista ma alcune settimane fa in , un articolo di CalcioFinanza , si diceva che il dossier del nuovo stadio non era stato presentato dalla cordata cinese ai dirigenti Finivest. Probabilmente sarà una questione che verrà trattata più avanti.



lo stadio della juve è costato 155 mln. Direi che 400 sono un'enormità in confronto.


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non conoscete il nano allora....andate a vedere le interviste pubbliche con Bee...
> Detto questo io non dico non firmi, però occhio a queste certezze che poi a rimanerci di melma non ci vuole niente.



Con bee non ha mai detto che vendeva il club e la maggioranza


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Luglio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ma di che si parla??
> 
> Festa ha detto si firma il 14
> 
> ...


Si.. Ma dire 12 o 15 sono 3 giorni.. Sai che me ne frega per 3 giorni.. Il problema è che si parla dell'altra settimana..


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Luglio 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Non si è raggiunti questo grado di esasperazione però...troppi proclami, troppe certezze che vedrebbero sgretolarsi...io mi fido



Io del Nano non mi fiderò mai e poi mai. A firme avvenute allora sarò decisamente più tranquillo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> lo stadio della juve è costato 155 mln. Direi che 400 sono un'enormità in confronto.


Si? Ah.. Allora ok, anche io credevo fossero pochi.. Ma ipoteticamente con 400 milioni uno stadio da 55mila posti per ospitare una finale di champions si fa ?


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Luglio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Con bee non ha mai detto che vendeva il club e la maggioranza



Se leggi l'intervista di Bee capirai a cosa mi riferisco. Chiudiamo l'OT, in caso se ne parla nel topic adatto.


----------



## enrico100 (10 Luglio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ma di che si parla??
> 
> Festa ha detto si firma il 14
> 
> ...


Poi aggiungo per l'ennesima volta che una data ufficiale NON ESISTE, ergo chiunque può dire la sua in totale autonomia. Tutto qua, quindi calma che presto sta storia sarà finita


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Si.. Ma dire 12 o 15 sono 3 giorni.. Sai che me ne frega per 3 giorni.. Il problema è che si parla dell'altra settimana..



L'hanno presa larga così non sbagliano ancora


----------



## Freddiedevil (10 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io del Nano non mi fiderò mai e poi mai. A firme avvenute allora sarò decisamente più tranquillo



Su questo ti do ragione, anche perchè bisogna far mercato eh


----------



## Aragorn (10 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Si? Ah.. Allora ok, anche io credevo fossero pochi.. Ma ipoteticamente con 400 milioni uno stadio da 55mila posti per ospitare una finale di champions si fa ?



L'Emirates Stadium (60.000 posti) è costato 390 milioni di sterline, quindi con 400 milioni potremmo ritrovarci uno stadio più o meno di quel livello. Magari.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Luglio 2016)

Berlusconi cambiò idea in una notte , ma ora le cose sono diverse. E' debole , è passato un anno e ha capito di non poter fare lui. I figli spingono per la cessione, Fininvest si è stancata di ripianare debiti. 

Vi ricordo che se hai il 52% di un qualcosa i debiti li saldi tu per il 52%. Fininvest già sta pregustando la plusvalenza , e vi ricordo che Fininvest non è Berlusconi , ma è la famiglia Berlusconi di cui Silvio attualmente ha pochissimo potere.

Non mostra intenzione di voler lasciare andare la trattativa , e pensate veramente che Galatioto scenda dalle nuvole? Pensate che l'esclusiva per la cessione sia scaduta? Così arriva qualcuno e soffia sotto il naso la polpetta lavorata per mesi? 

Bee può solo cercare di convincere tramite media Berlusca a far saltare tutto e aspettare la fine dell'esclusiva. Significherebbe aspettare qualche mese solo per iniziare ad intavolare la trattativa , con un altro anno buttato e i debiti che Fininvest dovrebbe ripianare per l'ennesimo anno.

Credete pure alla favoletta. Il Milan è già in mano cinese.


----------



## Edric (10 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Credete pure alla favoletta. Il Milan è già in mano cinese.



E aggiungerei, a tutti quelli che *sperano* ancora di poter fare *azioni di disturbo* sulla cessione o anche solo di *generare fastidio, pessimismo e disperazione* nei tifosi a proprio uso e consumo o divertimento...

*Fatevene una ragione, la pacchia è finita.*


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Luglio 2016)

E intanto abbiamo iniziato la preparazione con una squadra di brocchi incapaci...


----------



## enrico100 (10 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> *Festa (Il Sole 24 Ore): Il contratto è pronto, manca solamente la firma di Fininvest che avverrà molto probabilmente il giorno giovedì 14 luglio, a patto che non sopraggiungano problemi logistici legati al fatto che si debbano incastrare perfettamente le agende delle due parti in gioco (Berlusconi da una parte, Galatioto e il rappresentante dei cinesi dall'altra). Probabile conferenza stampa al momento della firma. Pronti 100 milioni di liquidità, poi 400 milioni per le campagne acquisti dei prossimi anni e 400 milioni per la costruzione del nuovo stadio. Nel frattempo ogni decisione tecnica è stata comunque avallata dalla Cordata Cinese, in primis Montella. Come obiettivo c'è il rafforzamento degli introiti commerciali tramite l'espansione del Brand in Asia. *


.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Luglio 2016)

Comunque chi trova analogie con l'anno scorso non è biasimabile eh.. ad oggi tanto bla bla bla ma fatti zero.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Luglio 2016)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> E intanto abbiamo iniziato la preparazione con una squadra di brocchi incapaci...



La priorità ora è la cessione e le firme. Posso aspettare , sapendo che nei prossimi anni le cose cambieranno.

Se volete la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca rimarrete delusi probabilmente.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Luglio 2016)

Ma nessuno ha dentito le ultime dichiarazioni di bee? Ha descritto tutto il suo piano nei minimi dettagli.
appena visto....scusate tanto


----------



## gianni r. (10 Luglio 2016)

Ma di nuovo Mr. Bee... con che coraggio si ripresenta dopo il disastro del 2015 ?


----------



## Sherlocked (10 Luglio 2016)

Ennesimo ritardo ?


----------



## brema82 (10 Luglio 2016)

Comunque sul sito de il Sole 24 ore Festa scrive sostanzialmente le medesime notizie riportate sul suo blog, ma non fa riferimento al possibile slittamento causa "problemi logistici".
Allarme rientrato?


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> *Festa (Il Sole 24 Ore): Il contratto è pronto, manca solamente la firma di Fininvest che avverrà molto probabilmente il giorno giovedì 14 luglio, a patto che non sopraggiungano problemi logistici legati al fatto che si debbano incastrare perfettamente le agende delle due parti in gioco (Berlusconi da una parte, Galatioto e il rappresentante dei cinesi dall'altra). Probabile conferenza stampa al momento della firma. Pronti 100 milioni di liquidità, poi 400 milioni per le campagne acquisti dei prossimi anni e 400 milioni per la costruzione del nuovo stadio. Nel frattempo ogni decisione tecnica è stata comunque avallata dalla Cordata Cinese, in primis Montella. Come obiettivo c'è il rafforzamento degli introiti commerciali tramite l'espansione del Brand in Asia. *




.


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, la firma sul contratto preliminare slitterà nuovamente. Inizialmente prevista per martedì 12 luglio, slitterà alla settimana successiva.
> 
> Sempre secondo Di Marzio, non ci sono comunque problemi.
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Nick (10 Luglio 2016)

Nel nuovo articolo Festa non parla più di problemi logistici e dice che il giorno è fissato a giovedì (senza usare il condizionale).
Direi che ci siamo


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Luglio 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Nel nuovo articolo Festa non parla più di problemi logistici e dice che il giorno è fissato a giovedì (senza usare il condizionale).
> Direi che ci siamo



.


----------



## Coripra (10 Luglio 2016)

Forza lotta vincerai ha scritto:


> Io non ho la minima idea di quanto costi fare uno stadio di proprietà , ma 400 milioni non mi sembrano tantissimo. Non vorrei essere pessimista ma alcune settimane fa in , un articolo di CalcioFinanza , si diceva che il dossier del nuovo stadio non era stato presentato dalla cordata cinese ai dirigenti Finivest. Probabilmente sarà una questione che verrà trattata più avanti.



Lo Juventus Stadium, ad esempio, mi risulta essere costato 155 milioni (preventivo 120) (Fonte wikipedia)


----------



## enrico100 (10 Luglio 2016)

Il problema per lo stadio sono i terreni più che altro, i costi strutturali sono "secondari"


----------



## Doctore (10 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Lo Juventus Stadium, ad esempio, mi risulta essere costato 155 milioni (preventivo 120) (Fonte wikipedia)



ma se non sbaglio li era tutto pronto allacci,collegamenti ecc...c era ''solo'' da mettere il campo e gli spalti.


----------



## Coripra (10 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma se non sbaglio li era tutto pronto allacci,collegamenti ecc...c era ''solo'' da mettere il campo e gli spalti.



Hanno recuperato "solo" la parte interrata, con demolizione del vecchio "Delle Alpi".
Sicuramente non poco, ma da 155 a 400 di Euri ne restano comunque parecchi. 
Credo che bastino per la costruzione di uno stadio anche ex-novo.


----------



## Doctore (10 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Hanno recuperato "solo" la parte interrata, sicuramente non poco, ma da 155 a 400 ne restano comunque parecchi.
> Credo che bastino per la costruzione di uno stadio anche ex-novo.



Purtroppo dipende anche dove vuoi costruire i costi possono variare...poi magari 200 servono per lo stadio e altri 200 per la costruzione di altre infrastrutture adiacenti.


----------



## wfiesso (10 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Hanno recuperato "solo" la parte interrata, con demolizione del vecchio "Delle Alpi".
> Sicuramente non poco, ma da 155 a 400 di Euri ne restano comunque parecchi.
> Credo che bastino per la costruzione di uno stadio anche ex-novo.



Se non erro il terreno fu "regalato" dal comune di Torino... ma non vorrei dire un eresia


----------



## enrico100 (10 Luglio 2016)

Hanno concesso diritti di suolo per 99 anni a un prezzo per metro quadro RIDICOLO. È facile fare lo stadio così...


----------



## enrico100 (10 Luglio 2016)

*


Admin ha scritto:



Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, la firma sul contratto preliminare slitterà nuovamente. Inizialmente prevista per martedì 12 luglio, slitterà alla settimana successiva.

Sempre secondo Di Marzio, non ci sono comunque problemi. 

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.

Festa (Il Sole 24 Ore): Il contratto è pronto, manca solamente la firma di Fininvest che avverrà molto probabilmente il giorno giovedì 14 luglio, a patto che non sopraggiungano problemi logistici legati al fatto che si debbano incastrare perfettamente le agende delle due parti in gioco (Berlusconi da una parte, Galatioto e il rappresentante dei cinesi dall'altra). Probabile conferenza stampa al momento della firma. Pronti 100 milioni di liquidità, poi 400 milioni per le campagne acquisti dei prossimi anni e 400 milioni per la costruzione del nuovo stadio. Nel frattempo ogni decisione tecnica è stata comunque avallata dalla Cordata Cinese, in primis Montella. Come obiettivo c'è il rafforzamento degli introiti commerciali tramite l'espansione del Brand in Asia.

Clicca per allargare...

*.


----------



## danykz (10 Luglio 2016)

*intanto Peppe di Stefano dice che mancano gli ultimi dettagli e che questo ritardo è normalissimo (non legato a bee ).
Inoltre descrive bee come una persona poco affidabile in quanto col suo comunicato vuole dire che improvvisamente ha trovato i soldi, dopo un anno che non li ha mai avuto e dopo aver fatto tante promesse. Conclude dicendo che non c'è minimo paragone economico fra le due cordate*


----------



## alcyppa (10 Luglio 2016)

Ancora rinvii???
Ma non si vergognano?


----------



## wfiesso (10 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *intanto Peppe di Stefano dice che mancano gli ultimi dettagli e che questo ritardo è normalissimo (non legato a bee ).
> Inoltre descrive bee come una persona poco affidabile in quanto col suo comunicato vuole dire che improvvisamente ha trovato i soldi, dopo un anno che non li ha mai avuto e dopo aver fatto tante promesse. Conclude dicendo che non c'è minimo paragone economico fra le due cordate*



E se lo dice lui che non ne becca una é meglio grattarsi


----------



## Symon (10 Luglio 2016)

Balle, non ci credo.
Settimana prossima metteranno la firma, e ufficializzeranno Pjaca e Musacchio. Poi ognuno può dire le cretinate che vuole, che tanto la stampa scrive e pubblica.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Luglio 2016)

E' da mesi che ormai è tutto pronto ma si rinvia sempre per "gli ultimi dettagli".

Problemi logistici? Mamma risate dai..


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *intanto Peppe di Stefano dice che mancano gli ultimi dettagli e che questo ritardo è normalissimo (non legato a bee ).
> Inoltre descrive bee come una persona poco affidabile in quanto col suo comunicato vuole dire che improvvisamente ha trovato i soldi, dopo un anno che non li ha mai avuto e dopo aver fatto tante promesse. Conclude dicendo che non c'è minimo paragone economico fra le due cordate*



Lo stiamo perdendo il povero Peppe. Dalla scelta di cuore del Brescidende agli ultimi dettagli.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Luglio 2016)

*Montanari conferma: la firma slitta al 19 luglio. Difficile far coincidere le agende di tutti (come detto anche da Festa). Se Bee può creare problemi? Chi? Ma chi è costui... ma va!!!*


----------



## Hellscream (10 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Montanari conferma: la firma slitta al 19 luglio.*



#ètuttonormale


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Montanari conferma: la firma slitta al 19 luglio. Difficile far coincidere le agende di tutti (come detto anche da Festa).*



up


----------



## Andre96 (10 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Montanari conferma: la firma slitta al 19 luglio. Difficile far coincidere le agende di ttuti (come detto anche da Festa).*



E luglio è passato...ma seriamente iniziamo a fare mercato ad agosto come ogni anno? Ma chi volete che venga, senza parole, altro che sostituto decente di Pjaca...


----------



## Hellscream (10 Luglio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> E luglio è passato...ma seriamente iniziamo a fare mercato ad agosto come ogni anno? Ma chi volete che venga, senza parole, altro che sostituto decente di Pjaca...



Ma almeno cambiassero registro.. Ormai è più puntuale di un orologio

Annuncio data firma -----> Nome buono per il mercato ------> "Siamo vicinissimi" ------> Rinvio firma ----> Nome buono va in altre squadre.

Un po' di originalità dai, cambiassero qualcosa..


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Montanari conferma: la firma slitta al 19 luglio. Difficile far coincidere le agende di tutti (come detto anche da Festa).*



Chissà se stanno aspettando la scadenza dell'esclusiva per riaccogliere Bean a braccia spalancate...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Montanari conferma: la firma slitta al 19 luglio. Difficile far coincidere le agende di tutti (come detto anche da Festa). Se Bee può creare problemi? Chi? Ma chi è costui... ma va!!!*



Aggiornato con Bee


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Luglio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma almeno cambiassero registro.. Ormai è più puntuale di un orologio
> 
> Annuncio data firma -----> Nome buono per il mercato ------> "Siamo vicinissimi" ------> Rinvio firma ----> Nome buono va in altre squadre.
> 
> Un po' di originalità dai, cambiassero qualcosa..



Eh ma Galatoio quel giorno deve portare i figli al mare. E poi si è rotto il toner della stampante e non possono stampare il contratto. E fa molto caldo, Berlusconi non può uscire di casa e deve bere molta acqua. #gufiacasa #nerosurosso #nonmirisulta #tuttoprocede


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Luglio 2016)

Una trattativa di tale portata e non si riescono a sincronizzare le agente? Che avranno di meglio da fare !


----------



## robs91 (10 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Montanari conferma: la firma slitta al 19 luglio. Difficile far coincidere le agende di tutti (come detto anche da Festa). Se Bee può creare problemi? Chi? Ma chi è costui... ma va!!!*



Le agende.....ma chi vogliono prendere in giro.Ridicoli.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Montanari conferma: la firma slitta al 19 luglio. Difficile far coincidere le agende di tutti (come detto anche da Festa). Se Bee può creare problemi? Chi? Ma chi è costui... ma va!!!*




Rinvio francamente inspiegabile. 

E Galatioto che fa? Resta a Milano o riparte? Perché se Galatioto torna negli States le impressioni sarebbero davvero pessime.


----------



## fra29 (10 Luglio 2016)

Ridendo e scherzando passano 2 settimane dal #7luglio, 1 mese dal #23giugno e qualcosa in più dal #15giugnola scusa delle agende è ridicola. Abbiamo sempre detto che non è la cessione della panetteria e ora questi non si trovano sapendo del preliminare per una cessione da 1 miliardo? Quanto sta puzzando la faccenda.. 
Ricoperti di ridicolo. Non vi dico i messaggi ricevuti oggi dagli juventiNi e interisti..


----------



## Hellscream (10 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Eh ma Galatoio quel giorno deve portare i figli al mare. E poi si è rotto il toner della stampante e non possono stampare il contratto. E fa molto caldo, Berlusconi non può uscire di casa e deve bere molta acqua. #gufiacasa #nerosurosso #nonmirisulta #tuttoprocede



Ma il bello sai qual'è? Che a nessuno sembra strana questa cosa  

A nessuno sembra strano che da più di un mese OGNI VOLTA a 2-3 giorni dalla presunta firma salti fuori il rinvio.


----------



## robs91 (10 Luglio 2016)

Triste da dire ma mi sa che stavolta hanno ragione Ruiu e Ravezzani.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Luglio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma il bello sai qual'è? Che a nessuno sembra strana questa cosa
> 
> A nessuno sembra strano che da più di un mese OGNI VOLTA a 2-3 giorni dalla presunta firma salti fuori il rinvio.



Ma alla fine c'è stato solo un piccolo rinvio di pochissimi giorni. Dovevamo firmare il preliminare l'otto giugno, solo perché siamo arrivati al 19 luglio i tifosi si arrabbiano. Mamma mia che tifosotti.

Io comunque con i 400 milioni che spenderemo nei prossimi anni schiererei questa formazione:


----------



## DannySa (10 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ridendo e scherzando passano 2 settimane dal #7luglio, 1 mese dal #23giugno e qualcosa in più dal #15giugnola scusa delle agende è ridicola. Abbiamo sempre detto che non è la cessione della panetteria e ora questi non si trovano sapendo del preliminare per una cessione da 1 miliardo? Quanto sta puzzando la faccenda..
> Ricoperti di ridicolo. Non vi dico i messaggi ricevuti oggi dagli juventiNi e interisti..



Bisogna capire se si cercherà di fare il _grosso_ del mercato in questa settimana/10 giorni che ci separano dall'ennesima data fatidica, perché se rimanessimo ancora senza nessun acquisto sarebbe molto molto difficile comprare 6-7 giocatori (tra _forti_ e riserve) a fine luglio, col rischio di forzare il mercato e quindi cannare diversi acquisti.
Quelli bravi li devi trattare molto prima, con calma, pensando al da farsi, qui si diceva che l'entrata dei cinesi sarebbe stata fatta per favorire come tempistiche il nostro mercato, ma tra l'incompetenza di Galliani e i continui rinvii burocratici stiamo giocando troppo col fuoco, tra l'altro bisognerà fare pure un po' di mercato in uscita, oltre a Bacca, ci sono diversi cessi che non devono più trovare spazio.
Detto questo, prima del 5-6 agosto il più dovrà essere fatto, quelli bravi o bravini da quella data in poi di solito non si muovono, chi vuol capire capisca.. poi si entrerà nelle 2 settimane del condor, dove i cessi ballano e i brocchi sono l'argomento del giorno.


----------



## Sherlocked (10 Luglio 2016)

Quando, tre settimane fa, dicevo che ci sarebbero stati continui rinvii venivo quasi insultato, deriso, mi veniva detto che ero "stucchevole". E invece...


----------



## Butcher (10 Luglio 2016)

Non vedo più i commenti sarcastici sui "pessimisti".
#arrivanoicinesi


----------



## sabato (10 Luglio 2016)

Avete già scritto che un'altro motivo di rinvio,
sarà la nuova offerta di Bee?


----------



## Hellscream (10 Luglio 2016)

sabato ha scritto:


> Avete già scritto che un'altro motivo di rinvio,
> sarà la nuova offerta di Bee?



Quello sarà il motivo che diranno verso il 15-16 Luglio.


----------



## __king george__ (10 Luglio 2016)

ma campopiano ancora resta per il 14?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Luglio 2016)

sabato ha scritto:


> Avete già scritto che un'altro motivo di rinvio,
> sarà la nuova offerta di Bee?



L'affidabile Galatoio aveva l'agenda piena, doveva portare i figli all'Idroscalo di Milano.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Luglio 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Non vedo più i commenti sarcastici sui "pessimisti".
> #arrivanoicinesi



Davvero, sembra che chi sia un minimo realista tifi quasi contro per certe persone. L'unica cosa un minimo positiva in questo tempo sono state le dichiarazioni di la Scala che un po' fanno ancora sperare.


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (10 Luglio 2016)

Quindi fino al 19 il mercato resterà in fase di stallo?


----------



## ildemone85 (10 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Montanari conferma: la firma slitta al 19 luglio. Difficile far coincidere le agende di tutti (come detto anche da Festa). Se Bee può creare problemi? Chi? Ma chi è costui... ma va!!!*



mi pare ormai evidente a tutti che la cordata non esista, stanno cercando di formarla , ma non ci riescono, la storia delle agende è un'assurdità totale


----------



## Djici (10 Luglio 2016)

Si, si... arrivano i cinesi con i 200 mln da spendere... e cosi andiamo su :
Vangioni, Lapadula e Montella... cediamo Elsha e proviamo a cedere Bacca.

Sicuro


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (10 Luglio 2016)

Forza lotta vincerai ha scritto:


> Quindi fino al 19 il mercato resterà in fase di stallo?



Mercato? ..quale mercato???


----------



## robs91 (10 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine c'è stato solo un piccolo rinvio di pochissimi giorni. Dovevamo firmare il preliminare l'otto giugno, solo perché siamo arrivati al 19 luglio i tifosi si arrabbiano. Mamma mia che tifosotti.
> 
> Io comunque con i 400 milioni che spenderemo nei prossimi anni schiererei questa formazione:



Intanto ridendo e scherzando Campopiano, con sta farsa della cessione e del #tuttoprocede,ha acquisito un pò di popolarità e si è beccato il contratto con La 7 nel programma di Scanzi.Mica male.


----------



## fra29 (10 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma campopiano ancora resta per il 14?



Campopiano è arrivato sempre dopo sui rinvii. Si allinea 24g48 h dopo di norma quindi domani scatta la fase 3, quella del "confermato slittamento ma #tuttoprocede". 

In ogni caso la scusa di questa volta non ha davvero senso. Io credo che una persona intelligente non possa bersi anche questa. Vorrei davvero capire dagli inguaribili ottimisti (ormai non realisti perché i fatti dicono altro) tipo @re e [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] come interpretano il tutto.


----------



## fra29 (10 Luglio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> mi pare ormai evidente a tutti che la cordata non esista, stanno cercando di formarla , ma non ci riescono, la storia delle agende è un'assurdità totale



Ho sentito per caso Forchielli?
Mo sa che ci ha preso di nuovo l'istrionico


----------



## Crox93 (10 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Intanto ridendo e scherzando Campopiano, con sta farsa della cessione e del #tuttoprocede,ha acquisito un pò di popolarità e si è beccato il contratto con La 7 nel programma di Scanzi.Mica male.



Sembra quasi fosse il suo obiettivo, ma non voglio crederci.
Voglio sperare ancora in sta cessione, anche se ormai sembra sempre più ridicola la questione.


----------



## Crox93 (10 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine c'è stato solo un piccolo rinvio di pochissimi giorni. Dovevamo firmare il preliminare l'otto giugno, solo perché siamo arrivati al 19 luglio i tifosi si arrabbiano. Mamma mia che tifosotti.
> 
> Io comunque con i 400 milioni che spenderemo nei prossimi anni schiererei questa formazione:


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (10 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Campopiano è arrivato sempre dopo sui rinvii. Si allinea 24g48 h dopo di norma quindi domani scatta la fase 3, quella del "confermato slittamento ma #tuttoprocede".



Allora sui rinvii arriva dopo, di mercato non sa nulla, idem per i nomi
della cordata, in pratica conosce solo gli spostamenti di Galatioto..


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Luglio 2016)

Il 19 Luglio ahahhahahahahaha ma che buffonate dai...prima tra colleghi si pavoneggiano su twitter e poi sempre i soliti rinvii perchè Galatioto ha la visita dall'endocrinologo settimana prossima e Silvio ha le cure per le dita, ma veramente vogliono prenderci in giro??

E' esattamente la stessa storia con Bee, stesse analogie, questi fantomatici cinesi non sono riusciti a mettere su una cordata e ora ritorna Bee che sicuramente farà lo schiavo di Berlusconi.

Ormai sono nauseato, incredibile come una persona come Galatioto abbiamo concordato a partecipare a questa farsa.

Aspettiamo per fine settimana prossima l'ennesimo rinvio a fine Luglio, poi ferragosto, ecc.ecc. come avevo già anticipato. 

Dunque fino al 19 zero acquisti perchè prima bisogna chiudere la "cessione". Intanto si fanno "blitz" e "incontri", certo..


----------



## ildemone85 (10 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ho sentito per caso Forchielli?
> Mo sa che ci ha preso di nuovo l'istrionico



forchielli le cose le sa, non è un idiota, fa un po' il clown per fare scena, fininvest vuole vendere, ma gli acquirenti non ci sono, semplice, la storia della cordata poi fa acqua da tutte le parti, se davvero ci fosse robin li, costui come potrebbe avere bisogno di altri per acquistare il milan?


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Luglio 2016)

*ANSA: Prosegue la trattativa Fininvest-cordata rappresentata da Galitoto per l'80% del Milan. Per definire gli ultimi dettagli, potrebbe essere necessario una ulteriore proroga rispetto al termine dell'esclusiva fissato al 15 luglio.*


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Prosegue la trattativa Fininvest-cordata rappresentata da Galitoto per l'80% del Milan. Per definire gli ultimi dettagli, potrebbe essere necessario una ulteriore proroga rispetto al termine dell'esclusiva fissato al 15 luglio.*



Ero convinto che oltre il 15 non andassero. Ora diventa veramente grottesca la faccenda


----------



## ildemone85 (10 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Prosegue la trattativa Fininvest-cordata rappresentata da Galitoto per l'80% del Milan. Per definire gli ultimi dettagli, potrebbe essere necessario una ulteriore proroga rispetto al termine dell'esclusiva fissato al 15 luglio.*



ti anticipo la prossima data, 30 luglio


----------



## Hellscream (10 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Prosegue la trattativa Fininvest-cordata rappresentata da Galitoto per l'80% del Milan. Per definire gli ultimi dettagli, potrebbe essere necessario una ulteriore proroga rispetto al termine dell'esclusiva fissato al 15 luglio.*



E' da un mese che "si devono definire gli ultimi dettagli"... ma #ètuttonormale e #tuttoprocede


----------



## robs91 (10 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Prosegue la trattativa Fininvest-cordata rappresentata da Galitoto per l'80% del Milan. Per definire gli ultimi dettagli, potrebbe essere necessario una ulteriore proroga rispetto al termine dell'esclusiva fissato al 15 luglio.*



Si vola ad agosto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Luglio 2016)

Sono dell'idea che tutte ste date sarebbe meglio non menzionarle, nessuno tra Fininvest e Galatioto hanno mai menzionato a date e a scadenze, solo i giornali e la stampa.
Io rimango fiducioso, non me ne frega niente delle date o dei rinvii, basta che si arrivi alla conclusione più auspicabile per tutti.



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Prosegue la trattativa Fininvest-cordata rappresentata da Galitoto per l'80% del Milan. Per definire gli ultimi dettagli, potrebbe essere necessario una ulteriore proroga rispetto al termine dell'esclusiva fissato al 15 luglio.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Luglio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sono dell'idea che tutte ste date sarebbe meglio non menzionarle, nessuno tra Fininvest e Galatioto hanno mai menzionato a date e a scadenze, solo i giornali e la stampa.
> Io rimango fiducioso, non me ne frega niente delle date o dei rinvii, basta che si arrivi alla conclusione più auspicabile per tutti.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Luglio 2016)

Sono già al limite di pazienza.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Luglio 2016)

La speranza l'ho persa da tempo...ormai ho perso anche le parole...


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, la firma sul contratto preliminare slitterà nuovamente. Inizialmente prevista per martedì 12 luglio, slitterà alla settimana successiva.
> 
> Sempre secondo Di Marzio, non ci sono comunque problemi.
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, la firma sul contratto preliminare slitterà nuovamente. Inizialmente prevista per martedì 12 luglio, slitterà alla settimana successiva.
> 
> Sempre secondo Di Marzio, non ci sono comunque problemi.
> 
> ...



Aggiornato con l'Ansa


----------



## Schism75 (10 Luglio 2016)

Io non capisco chi dice che l'importante è che si firmi. É no. Visto che abbiamo un mercato bloccato fino a quel momento, più tardi arriva il momento più tardi potremo comprare qualcuno. Per l'ennesima volta facciamo mercato ad agosto? Così si rischia l'ennesima stagione. Perché questa squadra é arrivata settima. Le altre si sono rinforzate e noi no. Rischiamo ancora di più il fallimento sportivo. Che a gennaio possiamo spendere 200 milioni a che serve? A gennaio storicamente NON si muove nessun big. E la stagione potrebbe essere già andata per recuperare. Quindi non si tratta di essere ottimisti o pessimisti. Ma semplicemente Realisti. E ora capisco perchè Pjaca rischia di saltare.
Però come si dice? Tutto procede.


----------



## sballotello (10 Luglio 2016)

prima della fine del 2016 riusciranno nell'impresa di trovare mezza giornata libera per sprecarsi per ste cazo di firme?


----------



## Serginho (10 Luglio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco chi dice che l'importante è che si firmi. É no. Visto che abbiamo un mercato bloccato fino a quel momento, più tardi arriva il momento più tardi potremo comprare qualcuno. Per l'ennesima volta facciamo mercato ad agosto? Così si rischia l'ennesima stagione. Perché questa squadra é arrivata settima. Le altre si sono rinforzate e noi no. Rischiamo ancora di più il fallimento sportivo. Che a gennaio possiamo spendere 200 milioni a che serve? A gennaio storicamente NON si muove nessun big. E la stagione potrebbe essere già andata per recuperare. Quindi non si tratta di essere ottimisti o pessimisti. Ma semplicemente Realisti. E ora capisco perchè Pjaca rischia di saltare.
> Però come si dice? Tutto procede.



Ma siete de coccio. Il mercato questa estate sarà gestito ancora dalla vecchia dirigenza, con i capitali della vecchia dirigenza. Chi sostiene il contrario si vuole illudere credendo ai soliti cantastorie. Mettetevi l'anima in pace.

Pure quando Berlusconi ci comprò il primo anno fu di transizione, poi arrivarono i campioni e i successi. Mettetevi in testa che la prossima stagione sarà ancora di transizione, è inutile che vi illudete e poi piangete e vi incazzate per castelli di carte creati nella vostra testa


----------



## Zani (10 Luglio 2016)

"scusa c'hai un attimo che ti devo dare sto miliardo di euro che ti avevo promesso?"
"no guarda sta settimana è un casino famo la prossima"


----------



## Schism75 (10 Luglio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma siete de coccio. Il mercato questa estate sarà gestito ancora dalla vecchia dirigenza, con i capitali della vecchia dirigenza. Chi sostiene il contrario si vuole illudere credendo ai soliti cantastorie. Mettetevi l'anima in pace.
> 
> Pure quando Berlusconi ci comprò il primo anno fu di transizione, poi arrivarono i campioni e i successi. Mettetevi in testa che la prossima stagione sarà ancora di transizione, è inutile che vi illudete e poi piangete e vi incazzate per castelli di carte creati nella vostra testa



Chi ha parlato di campioni? Io ho parlato di fare mercato. Di comprare gente funzionale e che migliori un po' questa squadra. Visto che tu non sei di coccio, almeno però fermati a leggere bene. A parte il fatto che Musacchio, Zielinski e Pjaca non sono andato io a trattarli, ma Galliani. Quindi tu mi vuoi far credere che il Milan, quindi Berlusconi e Fininvest spenderebbero circa 60-70 milioni di tasca propria? E ammettiamo che si venda Bacca, ne spendono 40 così senza aiuti? Certo come no. É dal 2010 che non lo fanno (a parte lo scorso anno con la storia di Bee).


----------



## Serginho (10 Luglio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Chi ha parlato di campioni? Io ho parlato di fare mercato. Di comprare gente funzionale e che migliori un po' questa squadra. Visto che tu non sei di coccio, almeno però fermati a leggere bene. A parte il fatto che Musacchio, Zielinski e Pjaca non sono andato io a trattarli, ma Galliani. Quindi tu mi vuoi far credere che il Milan, quindi Berlusconi e Fininvest spenderebbero circa 60-70 milioni di tasca propria? E ammettiamo che si venda Bacca, ne spendono 40 così senza aiuti? Certo come no. É dal 2010 che non lo fanno (a parte lo scorso anno con la storia di Bee).



Aridaje non hai capito niente. Con l'attuale dirigenza soldi non ce ne stanno! Ma lo volete capire o no? Al massimo reinvestono i soldi delle cessioni. NOn s'è mai visto che uno non proprietario caccia già i soldi per il mercato. Il resto sono solo illusioni tipiche del tifoso, irrazionalità allo stato puro


----------



## Schism75 (10 Luglio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Aridaje non hai capito niente. Con l'attuale dirigenza soldi non ce ne stanno! Ma lo volete capire o no? Al massimo reinvestono i soldi delle cessioni. NOn s'è mai visto che uno non proprietario caccia già i soldi per il mercato. Il resto sono solo illusioni tipiche del tifoso, irrazionalità allo stato puro


Quindi con l'attuale dirigenza non ci sono soldi (ma va?). I cinesi, semmai chiuderanno, non metteranno soldi per questa sessione. 
Quindi Galliani cosa sta andando in giro a fare cosa, Vistoche nemmeno con le cessioni potrebbe chiudere le trattative che sta facendo? O ci siamo sognato anche queste?


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2016)

*Continuate in privato. Si torna on topic.*


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, la firma sul contratto preliminare slitterà nuovamente. Inizialmente prevista per martedì 12 luglio, slitterà alla settimana successiva.
> 
> Sempre secondo Di Marzio, non ci sono comunque problemi.
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Serginho (10 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2016)

Forza lotta vincerai ha scritto:


> Quindi fino al 19 il mercato resterà in fase di stallo?



Sì, a meno che non si formalizzi una cessione importante.

Comunque...cosa c'è di cui stupirsi?

E' da anni che questa proprietà e questa società fanno penare i tifosi e pure gli addetti ai lavori, e li faranno penare fino all'ultimo.


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2016)

Ma voi credete che il 19 si firmerà?


----------



## wfiesso (11 Luglio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sì, a meno che non si formalizzi una cessione importante.
> 
> Comunque...cosa c'è di cui stupirsi?
> 
> E' da anni che questa proprietà e questa società fanno penare i tifosi e pure gli addetti ai lavori, e li faranno penare fino all'ultimo.



il mercato è bloccato fino alla firma, e lo si sapeva, però ora davvero stanno stancando, questi cinesi si stanno bruciando ancor prima di arrivare, entrare ora, con la fiducia ai minimi storici è un rischio, continuare a rinviarla è istigazione a voltare le spalle, non se ne può più... vogliono il Milan? bene, lo prendano e basta


----------



## wfiesso (11 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma voi credete che il 19 si firmerà?



onestamente? no, si rinvierà ancora... e ora comincio a credere a chi diceva "si firmerà, SE si firmerà, solo dopo il referendum a settembre ottobre"


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma voi credete che il 19 si firmerà?



A questo punto comincio a dubitare. Mi sembra la stessa storia di Bee. Rinvii su rinvii.


----------



## Miracle1980 (11 Luglio 2016)

Allucinante quello che si legge sul mio povero Milan. E ancora più sconvolgente il silenzio tombale della "società", che non fa chiarezza e non rilascia alcun comunicato ufficiale. 
Incredibile, inoltre, il ritardo rispetto alle altre per quanto riguarda l'organizzazione (societaria e sportiva), il mercato e le disposizioni tattiche da attuare. 
Finora trovo tutto molto preoccupante...


----------



## Crox93 (11 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Prosegue la trattativa Fininvest-cordata rappresentata da Galitoto per l'80% del Milan. Per definire gli ultimi dettagli, potrebbe essere necessario una ulteriore proroga rispetto al termine dell'esclusiva fissato al 15 luglio.*



Lo spettro di Bee 2.0 si sta avvicinando.


----------



## fra29 (11 Luglio 2016)

Ma poi ormai nemmeno ci stupiamo più.
Il commento classico è "oltre quella data X (15, 23, 30 giugno, 7, 12, 15, 19 luglio.. To be continued) non ci credo più, è chiaramente un teatrino".
Nel frattempo i giorni passano e a un metro dalla metà nuovo rinvio.
In teoria dovremmo mollare tutti ma siamo le prime vittime di questo sistema malato, siamo rimasti intrappolati Da questi dinosauri in questo stucchevole teatro dell'assurdo che è la nostra società da un lustro a questa parte..
La storia delle agende di oggi è demenziale. 
Sal "allora chun Lee, si firma il 12"
CL "come il 12, ho una comunione"
Sal "sento B e Franzosi che dicono.. Ok, va bene venerdi 15?"
CL "ma sei fuori.. Nel weekend non trovo voli Easyjet.. Facciamo lunedi"
Sal "che due palle Chun. Dai provo a organizzare.."

Sal "ciao Silvio. Lunedì come sei messo?"
B "eh.. Partitella con gli amici del cerchio magico a calcetto, se non vado è un casino perché non troviamo mai il decimo"
Sal "ma come si fa?"
B "eh dai.. Slitta a fine mese. Senti prima solo Campopiano e digli di scrivere #tuttoprocede altrimenti poi questi mi intasano la bacheca di FB"


----------



## Casnop (11 Luglio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma siete de coccio. Il mercato questa estate sarà gestito ancora dalla vecchia dirigenza, con i capitali della vecchia dirigenza. Chi sostiene il contrario si vuole illudere credendo ai soliti cantastorie. Mettetevi l'anima in pace.
> 
> Pure quando Berlusconi ci comprò il primo anno fu di transizione, poi arrivarono i campioni e i successi. Mettetevi in testa che la prossima stagione sarà ancora di transizione, è inutile che vi illudete e poi piangete e vi incazzate per castelli di carte creati nella vostra testa


Difficile una rappresentazione della realtà migliore di quella espressa dal tuo post. Fininvest non verserà un solo euro per un club che cederà tra qualche settimana, il consorzio cinese non può impegnarsi fino alla prima firma giuridicamente rilevante del deal, ovvero quella relativa al contratto preliminare di compravendita. L'unica cosa auspicabile è che, con questa benedetta stipulazione, l'acquirente anticipi una parte delle risorse promesse per il mercato, nella forma di un finanziamento indiretto al club in conto capitale, per sostenere il mercato in questa sessione estiva. Questo affare cade nel momento peggiore, ma tant'è, talvolta non si possono scegliere i momenti migliori per fare le cose, si possono tuttavia fare le cose che si vogliono fare. E questo non può e non deve mancare, e non mi sembra che manchi nel caso di specie. Andiamo avanti, perché non si può guardare indietro.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Luglio 2016)

avevo un pò abbandonato l'idea di smettere di seguire il milan definitivamente perchè sembrava che le cose si mettessero bene,almeno sul fronte cessione, ma ho molti dubbi....

è una forma di auto-difesa non è nemmeno rabbia ormai...uno può anche aspettare il 19...ma poi diventa il 26 e poi il 15 agosto e poi ecc ecc......ditemi come si fa


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma voi credete che il 19 si firmerà?



Si.............................sempre del mese successivo però.


Dunque, analogie con Bee:

4546488464515 rinvii
stesse motivazioni
Nelio Lucas - Gancikoff
Kondogbia JM - Pjaca 
Bee burattino - Galatioto burattino

A breve questo Gancikoff sparirà dalla circolazione


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (11 Luglio 2016)

Quindi fininvest non caccia un euro perchè deve cedere,
i cinesi non cacciano un euro finchè non firmano, nel mezzo
c'e una squadra completamente da rifare, ma il futuro A.D.
Gancikoof e il presidente onorario Berlusconi e cosi che vogliono
farci tornare tra le grandi d' Europa? ..mi raccomando fate con calma,
allineate bene le agende che tanto male che vada l' anno prossimo
retrocediamo in serie B.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si.............................sempre del mese successivo però.
> 
> 
> Dunque, analogie con Bee:
> ...


Galatioto burattino non si può sentire


----------



## IronJaguar (11 Luglio 2016)

La gazzetta intanto si è portata avanti, secondo loro non è detto che si firmi la settimana prossima ma si andrebbe addirittura a quella dopo. 
Non mi sento di dare loro torto...e saremmo a fine Luglio.


----------



## Gatecrasher (11 Luglio 2016)

Oh, che strano. Un rinvio. 
Siamo tragicomici.


----------



## robs91 (11 Luglio 2016)

Ora la gazzetta parla di prossima settimana o addirittura di quella ancora dopo per la firma del preliminare
Un paio di giorni fa,scherzando, ho scritto che andranno avanti fino al 31 agosto con questa pantomima,ma mi sa che non ci sono andato lontano.


----------



## TheZio (11 Luglio 2016)

Oggi è una giornata molto triste..
L'ennesimo rinvio riporta a galla dubbi e ipotesi di teatrini..
Ma quello che mi rende più triste è il fatto che anche quest'anno siamo destinati a non tornare il "Grande Milan"..
Poi una cosa che veramente non capisco è questa divisione tra ottimisti e pessimisti: io spero e credo nella cessione perchè ho a cuore il bene del Milan e spero di tonare a gioire in campo per le vittorie.. Basta altro non m'interessa..
A qualcuno sembra quasi che la non cessione lo faccia felice, così può dire "io l'avevo detto...". 
Forse come diceva un utente tempo fa l'importante su internet è avere ragione.. A me però della ragione però frega zero, io voglio tornare a vincere... Con i Cinesi, con Berlusconi o con chiunque vogliate..
Lo so che esiste l'opzione non seguire utente ma è paradossale vedere alcuni comportamenti. C'è da chiedersi se si è di più tifosi del Milan o tifosi dell'odio verso Berlusconi-Galliani.
Non che non si meritino insulti e rabbia, sarò il primo ad esultare in caso di loro abbandono del Milan, ma godere per la non cessione perchè si può continuare ad insultarli è veramente sadico..
Chiedo scusa per lo sfogo e comunque vada sempre Forza Milan..


----------



## Coripra (11 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> il mercato è bloccato fino alla firma, e lo si sapeva, però ora davvero stanno stancando, questi cinesi si stanno bruciando ancor prima di arrivare, entrare ora, con la fiducia ai minimi storici è un rischio, continuare a rinviarla è istigazione a voltare le spalle, non se ne può più... vogliono il Milan? bene, lo prendano e basta



Scusa, ma io ho l'impressione che le rimostranze vadano piuttosto fatte (al solito) a chi vende.
Girerei la tu affermazione così: "Davvero sta stancando B: vuole vendere il Milan? Bene, lo venda e basta".
Perchè se io non voglio vendere la mia Panda, col cavolo che tu me la prendi e basta: è furto!


----------



## martinmilan (11 Luglio 2016)

La cosa preoccupante è che quelli che credono o credevano ciecamente alla cessione perculavano chiunque diffidasse del personaggio SB e dei suoi sproloqui recitativi.......il mondo alla rovescia....
Siamo nel 2016 e credere alle parole di Berlusconi è commetttere peccato di ingenuità mortale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Luglio 2016)

Come da previsioni... 

http://www.milanworld.net/prossima-settimana-questa-entita-astratta-vt38137.html


----------



## martinmilan (11 Luglio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Oggi è una giornata molto triste..
> L'ennesimo rinvio riporta a galla dubbi e ipotesi di teatrini..
> Ma quello che mi rende più triste è il fatto che anche quest'anno siamo destinati a non tornare il "Grande Milan"..
> Poi una cosa che veramente non capisco è questa divisione tra ottimisti e pessimisti: io spero e credo nella cessione perchè ho a cuore il bene del Milan e spero di tonare a gioire in campo per le vittorie.. Basta altro non m'interessa..
> ...


è qui che sbagli...nessuno è felice se non si cede ma essere definiti rosiconi lagnosi e troll interisti quando c è di mezzo Berlusconi fa venire un pò di amarezza a chi riceve queste critiche...e il ''ve lo avevo detto'' in questi casi ci sta tutto.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Luglio 2016)

*Secondo la Gazzetta per definire l'accordo ci sono ancora alcuni dettagli da completare, la firma del preliminare quindi dovrebbe esserci la settimana prossima o quella dopo ancora. Slittamento di comune accordo, ma che porta comunque ad alcune domande, come quelle legate a Bee e alla sua nuova offerta, anche se a questo punto sembra essere troppo tardi per il thailandese.
Berlusconi resta molto amareggiato nel dover cedere il Milan, ma in ogni caso il suo umore non è di pericolo per la cessione.*


----------



## martinmilan (11 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta per definire l'accordo ci sono ancora alcuni dettagli da completare, la firma del preliminare quindi dovrebbe esserci la settimana prossima o quella dopo ancora. Slittamento di comune accordo, ma che porta comunque ad alcune domande, come quelle legate a Bee e alla sua nuova offerta, anche se a questo punto sembra essere troppo tardi per il thailandese.
> Berlusconi resta molto amareggiato nel dover cedere il Milan, ma in ogni caso il suo umore non è di pericolo per la cessione.*


tutto procede.


----------



## TheZio (11 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> è qui che sbagli...nessuno è felice se non si cede ma essere definiti rosiconi lagnosi e troll interisti quando c è di mezzo Berlusconi fa venire un pò di amarezza a chi riceve queste critiche...e il ''ve lo avevo detto'' in questi casi ci sta tutto.



Penso serva maggior equilibrio su entrambe le sponde, pur non avendo io mai insinuato niente a nessuno.. Comunque a me personalmente frega tornare ad essere competitivi e non mi interessano questioni personali..
Credo che anche a te interessi il bene del Milan così come a tutti i tifosi di questo forum.. E con queste divisioni penso che ci facciamo male da soli.. Spero che questo periodaccio passi alla svelta


----------



## Schism75 (11 Luglio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Penso serva maggior equilibrio su entrambe le sponde, pur non avendo io mai insinuato niente a nessuno.. Comunque a me personalmente frega tornare ad essere competitivi e non mi interessano questioni personali..
> Credo che anche a te interessi il bene del Milan così come a tutti i tifosi di questo forum.. E con queste divisioni penso che ci facciamo male da soli.. Spero che questo periodaccio passi alla svelta



Però è abbastanza chiaro che con SB non si tornerà ad essere grandi, ne a fare il bene del Milan. Siamo ostaggio delle follie e delle manovre strane di alcuni personaggi da oramai qualche anno. Se davvero volessero il bene del Milan alloranon saremmo stati in queste condizioni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Luglio 2016)

*Campopiano: al momento non mi risulta lo slittamento del preliminare. Deadline è sempre il 15 luglio. 

Montanari: i cinesi ce ne mettono di tempo, non sono come noi occidentali. Ma il deal si farà. E mettetevi in testa che questo affare non è come per l'Inter perché c'è di mezzo lo Stato cinese.*


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Luglio 2016)

Speriamo si chiuda al più presto. Resto sempre della mia idea : il mercato è la vera cartina al tornasole delle vicende societarie. I nomi scelti devono metter d'accordo la vecchia e la nuova proprietà altrimenti si cambia obiettivo e si va un profilo idoneo. Montella ok, passi pure lapadula ma sosa e lasagna sono nomi appetiti ai cinesi ???
A meno che per lasagna non si faccia riferimento alla tavola, ho i miei forti dubbi.
Ecco, queste voci mi preoccupano più dei rinvii. Perchè sottotraccia qualcosa si muove, deve muoversi, visto che si tratta di calcio e c'è/ci sarebbe una stagione da programmare.
Ho seguito la vicenda pjaca con passione perchè davvero poteva rappresentare il primo squillo al campionato e il primo schiaffo alla juve... macchè, lo abbiamo preso di nuovo noi il pugno in pieno volto. Perchè questi 'no' fanno male e sopratutto fanno pensare/dubitare. Il ragazzo ha i preliminari da disputare e quindi nessuna fretta di chiudere in due giorni, davvero con l'appoggio dei cinesi era cosi complicato strappargli un 'si' e farlo star buono fino al momento della firma???


----------



## Crox93 (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: al momento non mi risulta lo slittamento del preliminare. Deadline è sempre il 15 luglio.
> 
> Montanari: i cinesi ce ne mettono di tempo, non sono come noi occidentali. Ma il deal si farà. E mettetevi in testa che questo affare non è come per l'Inter perché c'è di mezzo lo Stato cinese.*



Sinceramente dubito che si firmi il preliminare prima di agosto.
Mi verrebbe da azzardare addirittura prima di settembre visto l'andazzo, ma non credo andremo così in la.
A luglio ci credo poco.


----------



## TheZio (11 Luglio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Però è abbastanza chiaro che con SB non si tornerà ad essere grandi, ne a fare il bene del Milan. Siamo ostaggio delle follie e delle manovre strane di alcuni personaggi da oramai qualche anno. Se davvero volessero il bene del Milan alloranon saremmo stati in queste condizioni.



Ma si quello è palese, come non si può dire che sia tutto limpido nemmeno in questa storia della cessione..
Però è triste vedere come ci si aizzi l'un con l'altro..
Io capisco chi ha delle diffidenze sulla cessione, ne ha tutto il diritto e ha anche delle prove a riguardo, però bisogna capire anche a chi crede/spera nella cessione.. E come non è giusto dare dei creduloni agli uni non è corretto nemmeno dare dei troll agli altri..
Certo che ad ogni notizia negativa vedere gente che esulta per me è proprio sadico, cioè parliamo del bene del Milan o dobbiamo solo insultare Galliani e Berlusconi? Se è solo la seconda mi va bene e mi accodo, ma preferirei parlare della prima...


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta per definire l'accordo ci sono ancora alcuni dettagli da completare, la firma del preliminare quindi dovrebbe esserci la settimana prossima o quella dopo ancora. Slittamento di comune accordo, ma che porta comunque ad alcune domande, come quelle legate a Bee e alla sua nuova offerta, anche se a questo punto sembra essere troppo tardi per il thailandese.
> Berlusconi resta molto amareggiato nel dover cedere il Milan, ma in ogni caso il suo umore non è di pericolo per la cessione.*



Certo certo..ma intanto il mercato è congelato..
Rifaremo come sempre la squadra ad Agosto con gli scarti rimasti sul mercato...


----------



## fra29 (11 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: al momento non mi risulta lo slittamento del preliminare. Deadline è sempre il 15 luglio.
> 
> Montanari: i cinesi ce ne mettono di tempo, non sono come noi occidentali. Ma il deal si farà. E mettetevi in testa che questo affare non è come per l'Inter perché c'è di mezzo lo Stato cinese.*



Purtroppo credere anche a questi bravi giornalisti è ormai un atto di fede.
Che poi questi personaggi li conosciamo noi.
Mio padre al bar viene spernacchiato da tutti per il teatrino, idem i miei amici che leggono GdS e la sera seguono SKY.


----------



## fra29 (11 Luglio 2016)

Nel frattempo Pjaca è finito alla Juve, di Musacchio non si parla più mentre Bacca sembra a un passo dalla cessione e non siamo forti su KL15


----------

